# Studying in University of Bozen, Bolzano



## grvbose (Aug 3, 2011)

I have got an offer letter to study Master in computer science in Italy in University of Bozen, Bolzano. Could anyone please throw some light on this and tell me whether it will be a good decision to study here and also about the job prospects in Italy and elsewhere after completion?


----------

